# vetassess negative outcome



## eternalk (Nov 26, 2015)

I have applied for vetassess to have my skills assessed. 

I work as Online Ad Operations Specialist, I am doing the job since 6 years.

I don't have bachelor degree but under ANZSCO Code unit group it states the following: "ccupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification."

the question is there a way to appeal? is it worth appealing? I am really disappointed by the outcome result.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

eternalk said:


> I have applied for vetassess to have my skills assessed.
> 
> I work as Online Ad Operations Specialist, I am doing the job since 6 years.
> 
> ...


From your post, it is not clear which skilled occupation you nominated to VETASSESS, but whichever it was there is no point in appealing. The descriptors disclosed by ANZSCO might assist an applicant who is trying to show that s/he has developed the relevant skills, and MIGHT help with a work experience points claim for skilled migration (risky) but will not supersede the published criteria of a skills assessing authority.

If, for a positive skills assessment, a (usually 'highly relevant') qualification assessed as comparable to an Australian degree is a requirement and an applicant does not hold one, it makes no difference how competent and experienced s/he is.


----------



## Lalitsharma (Aug 24, 2016)

wrussell said:


> From your post, it is not clear which skilled occupation you nominated to VETASSESS, but whichever it was there is no point in appealing. The descriptors disclosed by ANZSCO might assist an applicant who is trying to show that s/he has developed the relevant skills, and MIGHT help with a work experience points claim for skilled migration (risky) but will not supersede the published criteria of a skills assessing authority.
> 
> If, for a positive skills assessment, a (usually 'highly relevant') qualification assessed as comparable to an Australian degree is a requirement and an applicant does not hold one, it makes no difference how competent and experienced s/he is.


Hi Westly

I got my vetassess outcome negative today and issue mentioned is *Serious Integrity concerns with employment claims *.

I am not sure what does it mean and what is the solution to this problem? Please reply.

Thanks


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Lalitsharma said:


> Hi Westly
> 
> I got my vetassess outcome negative today and issue mentioned is *Serious Integrity concerns with employment claims *.
> 
> ...


*It means that some party, probably Australian immigration that from time to time undertakes 'random' integrity checks, has undertaken a workplace check.

This is not necessarily fatal, but it will be a matter of record that might come back to bite you in any future application.

I have had cases that succeeded, where the person who answered the phone had ''never heard of him'', a HR officer reciting an historical duty statement unrelated to my client's actual duties, DIBP officers who claimed to have conducted a telephone interview when they had not V04/01932 [2006] MRTA 148 (6 March 2006) a disaffected security guard who answered the phone and told an embassy officer that my client had never worked there, officers from a High Commission who were unable to find the workplace, a case officer claiming that I had "tailor made" a work reference - that case too went to review, a medical practitioner, who when contacted by cell phone, contradicted an employment certification he had written for his wife.

For whatever comfort it might be - you are not the first person to be misled by the criteria disclosed by ANZSCO.

If you want a considered professional opinion about your prospects, may I suggest that you consult one of the registered migration agents who posts on this forum and be willing to pay a consultation fee?

*


----------



## Lalitsharma (Aug 24, 2016)

wrussell said:


> *It means that some party, probably Australian immigration that from time to time undertakes 'random' integrity checks, has undertaken a workplace check.
> 
> This is not necessarily fatal, but it will be a matter of record that might come back to bite you in any future application.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prompt reply. Unfortunately, there was no inquiry or call from Vetassess to my office regarding the same because the phone lines and emails are only accessable by those people who are very much qualified and aware of my case.

Please reply...


----------



## pmu (Mar 7, 2017)

Lalitsharma said:


> Hi Westly
> 
> I got my vetassess outcome negative today and issue mentioned is *Serious Integrity concerns with employment claims *.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharma,
did you sort you your issue with vetasses ?? or still the outcome is negative ?

Thank

Ubair


----------



## Lalitsharma (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Ubair

I am still finding a way to get positive skill assessment from australia as it seems quite tough these days.

Thanks
Lalit


----------



## agoscinski (Aug 6, 2017)

*Contract administrator*

Hi guys,
I received negative outcome from vetassess regarding Contract Administrator job and I find it difficult to agree with it. I would like to apply for reassessment, but firstly I would like to know if there is point to pay the fee again and have the same outcome. Let me know how you see it, please.

*VETASSESS response:*
_1. Procurement Economist / Procurement Specialist / Chief Specialist for Purchase Strategies, Company XXX
(07/2012 to 05/2016)
The employment does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation. The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for
this occupation as According to ANZSCO, a Contract Administrator, prepares, interprets, maintains, reviews and negotiates variations to contracts on behalf of an organisation. Based on the documents provided, the main purpose of the above employment position appears to be in purchasing strategy and tendering which is not relevant to your
nominated occupation as defined by ANZSCO._

In the application I attached detailed scope of duties. I have this sensation that they have not even read it - just focused on job title and assumed that working in Purchasing/Procurement is not relevant. In fact my job had wide scope of duties and most of it was contract administration. These are the responsabilities from the "Scope of duties" I presented:

1. Preparing contracts and other documents;
1.1. Preparing a draft contract for proceedings conducted on the basis of Purchase Regulations applicable in the company
1.2. Analysis of the draft contract recevied from the Economic Operator
1.3. Negotations related to terms and condictions of the draft contract:
1.3.1. negotiations related to the form of settlements, payment method, dates of issuing invoices, schedule of invoices;
1.3.2. negotiations related to the conditions of reponsabilities of the parties, performance conditions, scope and duration of guarantee and warranty, contractual fines;
1.3.3. negotations related to other circumstances crucial for the execution of the object of the order resulting from specificity of conducting purchase proceedings in the company;
1.3.4. preparing records of negotations meetings;
1.4. submitting the negotiated draft contract for the approval of the organizational unit which prepared the purchase application and then submitting it fot the opinon of legal advisor;
1.5. preparing the application for the management board to get the approval of negotatied conditions of the contract, annex
1.6. submitting the contract for the signature of authorized parties;
1.7. preparing annex to the contract,
1.8. keeping any contract-related correspondence monitoring the course of contractual proceedings;
1.9. securing contracts by way of proper archiving, storing and recording;
1.10. regular control of correctness of cost estimates to contracts and their recordings;
2. settlement of contracts;
2.1. verification of settlement documentation as regards conformity with the cost and price base of the procurement or the contract;
2.1. control of invoices (amount on the invoice; date of completion of services; scope of work etc.)
2.2. cooperation with the accounting department as regards payment and refund of the performance bond in cash and in other forms;

How do you feel about it? Were my duties really irrelevant for this job?
I have option to translate my job title for "Specialist for purchasing and contract administration" as this is direct translation from polish job title. But will this help?
What should i do now?
I will appreciate any help.


----------



## upen144 (Mar 26, 2017)

agoscinski said:


> Hi guys,
> I received negative outcome from vetassess regarding Contract Administrator job and I find it difficult to agree with it. I would like to apply for reassessment, but firstly I would like to know if there is point to pay the fee again and have the same outcome. Let me know how you see it, please.
> 
> *VETASSESS response:*
> ...


Have you apply for Re-assessment ? What is the current status of your Vetassess outcome?


----------



## agoscinski (Aug 6, 2017)

Not yet. Currently I am colleting extra confirmations from my previous employers that I had contract administration job in my scope of duties. Not sure it will help but I will definitely try again. I just feel is all about money - didnt event get proper explanation why i got rejected - just statement that job is not highly relevant.


----------



## Sharma123 (Feb 20, 2018)

I have received a negative assessment outcome from Vetassess due to my job experience not matching the ANZSCO code. Please suggest what should I do next?


----------



## Chadd (Apr 28, 2018)

*Academic Qualification*



agoscinski said:


> Hi guys,
> I received negative outcome from vetassess regarding Contract Administrator job and I find it difficult to agree with it. I would like to apply for reassessment, but firstly I would like to know if there is point to pay the fee again and have the same outcome. Let me know how you see it, please.
> 
> *VETASSESS response:*
> ...


What academic qualification did you use for contract admin?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> I mean will Vetassess cross check my new application with the 5 year old one ? Will they report my profile to dibp for integrity issues?


Probably - they all p#ss in the same pot.

BTW - The DIBP, having undergone yet another name change, is now the Department of Home Affairs.


----------



## Balmain (Sep 26, 2018)

wrussell said:


> Probably - they all p#ss in the same pot.
> 
> BTW - The DIBP, having undergone yet another name change, is now the Department of Home Affairs.


wow, i guess am in the soup then. Will the excuse 'The Agent stuffed up' work? because that is what it actually was. The agent misguided me.


----------

